# Crazy Odontomantis



## sufistic (Jan 3, 2010)

So it was 2 am and I went downstairs to get me a Red Bull cos I have to pull an all-nighter to finish a design job. Found this _Odontomantis_ at the void deck of my apartment and decided to bring it home to feed it. Couldn't find anything small enough for it (it's only less than 2 cm) so I put a cricket about the same size as the mantis into the container. It actually caught the cricket. Couldn't believe my eyes.












This is one heck of an aggressive mantis. The cricket kept kicking it's face but it didn't let the cricket go.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2010)

:blink: That's one tough mantis!!


----------



## ismart (Jan 3, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

I've seen mantids do things like that and it always amazes me.


----------



## planetq (Jan 3, 2010)

um... Wow!

haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool!!


----------



## massaman (Jan 3, 2010)

use to have gambians and would feed them crickets that were as big as them or little bigger and they could actually take them down and eat them and also amazing how some mantids are not afraid to take on prey as big as they are or little bigger!


----------



## C.way (Jan 4, 2010)

lol, must try out mine today with big cric :lol:


----------



## jarek (Jan 4, 2010)

I have seen mantids killing insects way bigger than the selfs so that doesn't surprise me


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

yep Shaik, these are the little 'Gladiator' in mantis world


----------



## revmdn (Jan 4, 2010)

Those little spikes do wonders. Tough bugs.


----------

